
VW rethinks how it writes car software - caseyf7
https://carbuzz.com/news/volkswagen-radically-altering-how-cars-function
======
rasz
TLDR: weird VW commercial.

>It's a revolutionary organizational tactic neither VW Group nor any other
automaker has ever done. In short, VW is homologating all of its software
systems into one.

I guess nobody puts the same system in all of their cars for the last 7 years,
absolutely nobody, so revolutionary

